# Deep Drop video on Outcast Blabb Show Tonight



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Daniel and I will be on Outcast Hunting and fishing show at 8 pm. It is a live call in show so anyone with questions should take advantage of watching and calling in. We will relate questions to our experiance.

















It is on BLABB TV


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> Daniel and I will be on Outcast Hunting and fishing show at 8 pm. It is a live call in show so anyone with questions should take advantage of watching and calling in. We will relate questions to our experiance.
> 
> View attachment 24069
> 
> ...



Tim, can you provide a working link and provide a little more information about the program? I'd like to check it out. TIA.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Link*

http://blabtv.com


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Does anyone know what channel this is for at&t uverse?


----------

